# Ripe Vapes NEW Clove - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/5/18)

The king of tobaccos is back with something new!!!

Help yourself get into the holiday spirit just a little quicker with this warm, spiced vape juice flavor that's going to have you daydreaming of stormy winter nights where you're snuggled up, warm and cozy insides. Clove by Ripe Vapes combines a rich, deep, authentic tasting tobacco flavor with a hints of complimenting spices that's going to be different from anything else in your vaping collection.




70VG/30PG

60ml

Available in 3,6 and 12mg

Check it out here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-clove-by-ripe-vapes-60ml

For those VCT lovers we have restocked on 60ml. Also now available in 3,6 and 12mg.

Go here for VCT: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vct-by-ripe-vapes-60ml

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------

